# Manly women who look more like women than troons do



## Det. Frank Washington Esq (Oct 18, 2022)

This thread is dedicated to all the attention-seeking, cry-bullying, young and/or feeble-minded preying upon, pathologically lying, greedy, lascivious, antagonistic, treasonous, selfish, life-ruining, sociopathic narcissists of the highest order; who are under the belief that "being a trans woman isn't about trying to initiate women," but "about trying to be better than women." As such, the following are examples of natural born women that may not be conventionally attractive, but will ultimately still be more of a woman than they ever can be.

First posted in another thread, this is my example of such a woman:





While the muscular physique may be off-putting for some, she still exudes a _je ne sais quoi_ that no amount of surgeries or hormones can replicate; an air that is certainly more appealing than:


Spoiler: Ordering gym bae from wish.com be like...









Edited to include other honorable mentions of women with albeit unconventional beauty, but are women nonetheless:















Last but not least, I want to include someone who I believe despite subscribing to an ideology that caused her to mutilate her body in unimaginable ways in an effort to try and become a man (only to come to the realization that she couldn't and detransition, to the (surprise) admonishment by the same people that once welcomed her in), _she_ is still more of a woman.






So post away Kiwis, as a way of pushing back against the damaging narrative that "Trans women _are_ women," because that certainly isn't the case.

They are *not* women.
They can *never be* women.
And they certainly will *never be better than* women.


----------



## Milkis (Oct 18, 2022)

These are VARBies, and they are barely women. They still have feminine faces, but physiologically they're all fucked up in a number of ways (not even mentioning the underlying BDD which is driving it), because Anavar is not as non-masculinising as they tell themselves it is. They're like... a shadow mirror-world version of FTMs. Fun I guess! I mean shit, I find them hot. But don't get into a relationship with one.


----------



## SevenEightNine (Oct 18, 2022)

Milkis said:


> These are VARBies, and they are barely women. They still have feminine faces, but physiologically they're all fucked up in a number of ways (not even mentioning the underlying BDD which is driving it), because Anavar is not as non-masculinising as they tell themselves it is. They're like... a shadow mirror-world version of FTMs. Fun I guess! I mean shit, I find them hot. But don't get into a relationship with one.


You can't get into a relationship with a serious bodybuilder or fitness competitor.  They are only capable of loving their own reflections. At best, you can get two of them together and they'll have something LIKE a relationship, but the woman will cheat and be almost psychotically aggressive, and the man will be in an ape-like state of bewilderment from starvation and excess testosterone. 

Source: 3 months with that couple as housemates. Never a-fucking-gain, i'd rather be homeless than have bodybuilder roommates.


----------



## Jewthulhu (Oct 18, 2022)

You got a musclegirl fetish, OP?


----------



## Windsock (Oct 18, 2022)

SevenEightNine said:


> the man will be in an ape-like state of bewilderment from starvation and excess testosterone.


I think we've all seen American Psycho..


----------



## SevenEightNine (Oct 18, 2022)

Windsock said:


> I think we've all seen American Psycho..
> View attachment 3746913


I have not.


----------



## DJ Grelle (Oct 18, 2022)

OP is a FAG


----------



## Uberpenguin (Oct 18, 2022)

She has a certain _je ne sais quoi? _You mean she's got a pretty face, a small waist, and a thick butt?

Also obsession with self identity and with the body as an outlet for control should not be encouraged regardless of who's participating in it. That's a poor and unhealthy means of trying to cope with the modern world.


----------



## ChiribiscoToo (Oct 18, 2022)

Core strength makes a huge difference in a lot of things, just saying.


----------



## Free the Pedos (Oct 18, 2022)

Milkis said:


> These are VARBies, and they are barely women. They still have feminine faces, but physiologically they're all fucked up in a number of ways (not even mentioning the underlying BDD which is driving it), because Anavar is not as non-masculinising as they tell themselves it is. They're like... a shadow mirror-world version of FTMs. Fun I guess! I mean shit, I find them hot. But don't get into a relationship with one.


I think this is actually begging the question.  Even fucked up on exogenous hormones, a woman still looks more like a woman than a man on exogenous female hormones does.


----------



## Meat Target (Oct 18, 2022)

SevenEightNine said:


> You can't get into a relationship with a serious bodybuilder or fitness competitor.  They are only capable of loving their own reflections. At best, you can get two of them together and they'll have something LIKE a relationship, but the woman will cheat and be almost psychotically aggressive, and the man will be in an ape-like state of bewilderment from starvation and excess testosterone.
> 
> Source: 3 months with that couple as housemates. Never a-fucking-gain, i'd rather be homeless than have bodybuilder roommates.


Chick on the right is an instathot named Janna Breslin. She's already divorced in her early 30's, and is clearly in love with herself.


----------



## bot_for_hire (Oct 18, 2022)

A 'do you even lift' thread? A 'do you even lift' thread.

Saiki Reika:


----------



## Peanut Butter in Peril (Oct 18, 2022)

We didn't need to know about your fetish for muscle women.


----------



## Det. Frank Washington Esq (Oct 18, 2022)

Jewthulhu said:


> You got a musclegirl fetish, OP?


Maybe. My ideal death would be by sun snu.


----------



## Behavioral Sink (Oct 18, 2022)

If you're gonna thirstpost muscle women, here's one for the conservative lesbians. Butch Canadian Tory in a pantsuit. Still 100% more woman, and getting 100% more laid than any incel autogynephile troon.


----------



## ITK (Oct 18, 2022)

Behavioral Sink said:


> If you're gonna thirstpost muscle women, here's one for the conservative lesbians. Butch Canadian Tory in a pantsuit. Still 100% more woman, and getting 100% more laid than any incel autogynephile troon.
> 
> View attachment 3747197


That's attractive to you people?


----------



## MrTroll (Oct 18, 2022)

I'd take my chances with a cute femboy or tgirl over these shebeast Amazonians tbh


----------



## Hoi Polloi (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## Matt Damon (Oct 18, 2022)

ITK said:


> That's attractive to you people?


She's an actual woman with an actual vagina and looks at least hygienic.

I wouldn't love the experience, but I'd fuck her a hundred times before I'd go anywhere near a troon.


----------



## Angry Shoes (Oct 18, 2022)

SevenEightNine said:


> You can't get into a relationship with a serious bodybuilder or fitness competitor.  They are only capable of loving their own reflections. At best, you can get two of them together and they'll have something LIKE a relationship, but the woman will cheat and be almost psychotically aggressive, and the man will be in an ape-like state of bewilderment from starvation and excess testosterone.
> 
> Source: 3 months with that couple as housemates. Never a-fucking-gain, i'd rather be homeless than have bodybuilder roommates.


Women meet one bad example of a person and think " I can't believe every single one of them is exactly like this"


----------



## Det. Frank Washington Esq (Oct 18, 2022)

Milkis said:


> These are VARBies, and they are barely women. They still have feminine faces, but physiologically they're all fucked up in a number of ways (not even mentioning the underlying BDD which is driving it), because Anavar is not as non-masculinising as they tell themselves it is. They're like... a shadow mirror-world version of FTMs. Fun I guess! I mean shit, I find them hot. But don't get into a relationship with one.


What does Vietnamese Barbies have to do with this?


----------



## teriyakiburns (Oct 18, 2022)

Why is this thread giving me such a powerful sense of déjà vu? I feel like something terrible is about to happen.


----------



## Behavioral Sink (Oct 18, 2022)

ITK said:


> That's attractive to you people?



She's cute if urban lesbian political wonk is your type. She yelled at Justin Trudeau in Parliament once, and that was pretty endearing. But that wasn't my point anyway. It was a joke about the low bar set by troons. I was originally going to use Dot-Marie Jones. The point is that the butchest dykes you can think of are all still more womanly than troons.


----------



## AMHOLIO (Oct 18, 2022)

ITK said:


> That's attractive to you people?


The point isn't to jerk off, it's showcasing women who look like women even when they're not trying.  There's a jerking pm somewhere around here you can wank to, or just wank to clothed pictures of women if you want.

@Det. Frank Washington Esq I'd add a few more pics to the OP of various types of butch women, here's Kathleen Stock and a random Indian farm grandma as examples (feel free to steal).  OP has a thirst pose which is fine but alone makes it feel like thirst baiting.


----------



## Table Country (Oct 18, 2022)

I never thought I'd be saying this to somebody else, but you all need to get laid.


----------



## Milkis (Oct 18, 2022)

Behavioral Sink said:


> She's cute if urban lesbian political wonk is your type. She yelled at Justin Trudeau in Parliament once, and that was pretty endearing. But that wasn't my point anyway. It was a joke about the low bar set by troons. I was originally going to use Dot-Marie Jones. The point is that the butchest dykes you can think of are all still more womanly than troons.


I swear they're puttin anavar in the fuckin' water in Ottawa


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Oct 18, 2022)

Hoi Polloi said:


> View attachment 3747461


That feel when no strong like bull babuska gf.


----------



## Det. Frank Washington Esq (Oct 18, 2022)

Table Country said:


> I never thought I'd be saying this to somebody else, but you all need to get laid.


Not to a Troon, that's for sure.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Oct 19, 2022)

SevenEightNine said:


> You can't get into a relationship with a serious bodybuilder or fitness competitor.  They are only capable of loving their own reflections.


This goes with any woman that has a social media addiction and takes 30 selfies a day.


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Oct 19, 2022)

Ew.


----------



## Shidoen (Oct 19, 2022)

The ones disgusted by this need to lift more.


----------



## Matt Damon (Oct 19, 2022)

Neodihs said:


> The ones disgusted by this need to lift more.


Eh.  She's very clearly running gear and my mind can intuitive tell there's something deeply wrong and uncannily masculine there.  No woman with natural hormone levels will ever achieve that kind of head-shoulder or arm-leg proportions, not even genetic freak athlete women. 

I find many naturally muscular women perfectly attractive because they will still have feminine proportions.


----------



## Sexy Senior Citizen (Oct 19, 2022)

teriyakiburns said:


> Why is this thread giving me such a powerful sense of déjà vu? I feel like something terrible is about to happen.


I think you were here for the blacked thread fiasco, so that's probably why. This reminds me an awful lot of how that began.


----------



## Dr. Henry Armitage (Oct 19, 2022)

Jewthulhu said:


> You got a musclegirl fetish, OP?


in this thread OPs barely disguised fetish.


----------



## Monkey Shoulder (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## Tsukasa Kayoda (Oct 19, 2022)

bot_for_hire said:


> A 'do you even lift' thread? A 'do you even lift' thread.
> 
> Saiki Reika:
> 
> ...


Oh hey its the fairy from Kamen Rider Saber.


----------



## Det. Frank Washington Esq (Oct 19, 2022)

Dr. Henry Armitage said:


> in this thread OPs barely disguised fetish.


I probably could've developed this a little better (and I tried editing the OP to convey the point clearer), but AMHOLIO succinctly put it best. This is just a (probably redundant) YNBAW thread. That apparent thirst trap (with some amazing traps) gave the wrong message on a lot of levels.

Now I'm going to known as the detective attorney who has a taste for babes on the juice.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Oct 19, 2022)

Angry Shoes said:


> Women meet one bad example of a person and think " I can't believe every single one of them is exactly like this"


I haven't quite seen _that_, but a frequent response from some of the generalizations I make regarding women is "not all women are like that! _I'm_ not like that!" even when I make it clear that I'm generalizing.

I can't grok it. On its face, it sounds/reads as though women are allergic to the concept of generalization.



AMHOLIO said:


> The point isn't to jerk off, it's showcasing women who look like women even when they're not trying.


...why would someone have to try to look like something they already are?

This kind of comment is the reason I don't hesitate to shit on the makeup industry and piercings-- it's gotten to the point that women have tied their femininity to superficial features, many of which aren't even part of their bodies.

Trans women aren't women not because they don't pass compared to even the "most masculine woman", they aren't women _because they're not women. _They weren't _born_ women. They didn't _grow up_ as women. It's not an abnormality that their bodies do not prepare to gestate and give birth _because they never had the sex organs for that._ The outside never responded to their menarche, or any of the other natural pubertal changes a woman undergoes. The relationships they had with the opposite sex never morphed along with their growing up. Nobody expected, nor will they ever expect, them to take on what can be considered a woman's responsibilities-- _not_ that they actually care about that in particular.

But maybe I'm just getting too trigger happy about blaming the makeup industry, since this is almost certainly also a product of (possibly unwittingly) being dragged into the transwoman mindset wherein the bulk of their focus is imitating some ideal feminine look because it's beyond evident they can't overcome the reality that they can't actually become women.


----------



## Uberpenguin (Oct 19, 2022)

Det. Frank Washington Esq said:


> Now I'm going to known as the detective attorney who has a taste for babes on the juice.


Yeah I don't know, if I had to pick a chick who was jacked or one who was fat I think I'd take the jacked chick. Idk if that's an unpopular opinion, apparently among some demographics the most feminine possible thing is to be a fat helpless infantile sack of nothing, and anyone who's both female and plays sports or is physically active overall is a "tomboy" and not just a regular woman.

The trannies aren't the only ones doing this shit, and gender obsession is itself stupid.
Objectifying women and reducing them to an easily pilfered label is a group effort, and that includes lots of work by bitter fat/grungy insecure middle aged "feminists" who don't have much to offer aside from the fact that they're technically a woman.
That's why they're so threatened and offended by the very concept of trannies, because it's all they have. They'll make up shit about it being for safety, but I take that about as seriously as I take the trannies and their claims that transphobes are a threat to them. Sometimes they are. Most of the time they aren't.

Transexuals are shit because they're disgusting, selfish, useless people. Whether or not someone is a true and honest woman is irrelevant to that.


----------



## BrownPhillip (Oct 19, 2022)

Uberpenguin said:


> Yeah I don't know, if I had to pick a chick who was jacked or one who was fat I think I'd take the jacked chick. Idk if that's an unpopular opinion, apparently among some demographics the most feminine possible thing is to be a fat helpless infantile sack of nothing, and anyone who's both female and plays sports or is physically active overall is a "tomboy" and not just a regular woman.




There is nothing more feminine than athletic women:


----------



## Plantation Barbie (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## soft breathing (Oct 20, 2022)

I've just stumbled upon Indian female body builders and now I've really seen it all.


----------



## Shidoen (Oct 20, 2022)

soft breathing said:


> I've just stumbled upon Indian female body builders and now I've really seen it all.
> 
> View attachment 3752096


The first day of Kali Yuga and this is what you see. What do?


----------



## Chongqing (Oct 20, 2022)

Plantation Barbie said:


> View attachment 3750752


She's really beautiful. Like, damn.


----------



## Consider Lizärds (Oct 20, 2022)

BrownPhillip said:


> There is nothing more feminine than athletic women:


Meet East Germany


----------



## bot_for_hire (Oct 20, 2022)

Consider Lizärds said:


> Meet East Germany
> View attachment 3752805
> View attachment 3752804


The first one looks like a regular woman, the second one doesn't look like a woman at all. Are you trolling?


----------



## Mojo Thief (Oct 20, 2022)

bot_for_hire said:


> The first one looks like a regular woman, the second one doesn't look like a woman at all. Are you trolling?


Like any good communist state, East Germany pumped its Olympic athletes with gallons of performance enhancing drugs to maximize their performance. I think I recall reading a statement from an American women's water polo player who was confused when she saw a bunch of tall, broad-shouldered muscular people getting into the other side of the pool - and only realized they were the East German women's team when she saw their shoulder straps.

The first woman up there (the one holding the shot put) got her hormones so fucked up from steroids she ended up transitioning and now goes by Andreas. Another athlete, a swimmer named Rica Reinisch, developed ovarian cysts and suffered multiple miscarriages later in life, and regrets taking the PEDs.

There's a difference between being fit and being a hulking steroid freak. The former can be beautiful, the latter almost never is.

Wikipedia's article on this


----------



## Testacles Maximus (Oct 20, 2022)

Nothin wrong with a little meat on them bones


----------



## Plantation Barbie (Oct 20, 2022)

Chongqing said:


> She's really beautiful. Like, damn.


I kinda like leanbeefpatty because she's one of the few people on tiktok who isn't totally insufferable.


----------



## Atomic Age Animal (Oct 20, 2022)

Is there a thread for mannish women who are obviously natal women but who still look like troons? Because meet Clara Frenk, a.k.a. DCMediagirl, one of the most prolific cows in the Deathfats threads right now.



Clara likes to propound TERF talking points which makes it all the funnier that she's recently tried to feminize herself with some ratty hair extensions, heavier makeup, etc. It only has the effect of making her look even more like a troon trying to pass.



She's often been compared to the old man from _Up_,



Roy Orbison (as was first observed by Foodie Beauty),



and Milhouse.



I've also noticed that she bears a certain resemblance to some of our more popular troons



and a couple of other dudes.



I honestly can't think of a single time she's ever been compared to someone of her sex.

I would never say she looks better than a troon because _woof_  but she does somehow read biologically female despite being extremely homely and mannish. So...congratulations to her on the microscopic W of being identifiably a member of her sex, I guess. Honestly, it's about all she's got going for her these days so I think we should let her have it.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Oct 21, 2022)

Neodihs said:


> The first day of Kali Yuga and this is what you see. What do?


Bow before my chaotic goddess.


----------



## Iron Jaguar (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Danone (Oct 21, 2022)

Plantation Barbie said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda like leanbeefpatty because she's one of the few people on tiktok who isn't totally insufferable.



You have terrible taste and anyone with a TikTok is insufferable by default. 

Ellen Page, even after "transition", will be more of a woman than any m-f troon.


----------



## Ed Special (Oct 21, 2022)

Epic Fail Man said:


> This goes with any woman that has a social media addiction and takes 30 selfies a day.


You could have ended that sentence at the word "Woman" and it would still be valid for the vast majority of cases


----------



## Det. Frank Washington Esq (Oct 21, 2022)

Iron Jaguar said:


> View attachment 3754031


Stunning and brave. lol (Bravo if this is you going a long way to make a Black Adam review.)



Danone said:


> You have terrible taste and anyone with a TikTok is insufferable by default.
> 
> Ellen Page, even after "transition", will be more of a woman than any m-f troon.


Had a buddy who had a major crush on EP back when Juno came out. Haven't heard from him in a while. Would like to hear his opinion on this.


----------



## ReeferRoach (Oct 21, 2022)

I came here just to say Buff women are hot, that is all.


----------



## bot_for_hire (Oct 21, 2022)

Mojo Thief said:


> Like any good communist state, East Germany pumped its Olympic athletes with gallons of performance enhancing drugs to maximize their performance. I think I recall reading a statement from an American women's water polo player who was confused when she saw a bunch of tall, broad-shouldered muscular people getting into the other side of the pool - and only realized they were the East German women's team when she saw their shoulder straps.
> 
> The first woman up there (the one holding the shot put) got her hormones so fucked up from steroids she ended up transitioning and now goes by Andreas. Another athlete, a swimmer named Rica Reinisch, developed ovarian cysts and suffered multiple miscarriages later in life, and regrets taking the PEDs.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info! I hate how wikipedia became an unreadable mess to appease troons. Reading the Heidi/Andreas page is a confusion-laden trip.


----------



## Iron Jaguar (Oct 21, 2022)

This is a thing I was unaware existed. 


soft breathing said:


> I've just stumbled upon Indian female body builders and now I've really seen it all.
> 
> View attachment 3752096


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole 2 (Oct 30, 2022)

Gabi Garcia, she's 100% a woman but might have been born with gigantism or something. The man next to her is the legendary fight Wanderlei Silva, 205lbs champion of PrideFC.


Gabi looked like a muscle skeleton when she got down to 205lbs.


----------



## Dude Christmas (Nov 1, 2022)

I like fit women.  A perfect example would be Brandi Love.  Brandi is pretty buff but 100% woman.  I am not into female bodybuilders, they aren't men but they sure aren't women either!


----------



## lostkeys (Nov 1, 2022)

Susan Boyle from American Idol in the 2010’s got made fun of from her looks but had a sweet voice. Despite her masculine face, you can easily tell she’s a woman just by looking at the wrists/hands.


----------



## frap (Nov 1, 2022)

lostkeys said:


> Susan Boyle from American Idol in the 2010’s got made fun of from her looks but had a sweet voice. Despite her masculine face, you can easily tell she’s a woman just by looking at the wrists/hands.
> View attachment 3769928



#susanalbumparty


----------



## Spud (Nov 1, 2022)

Iron Jaguar said:


> View attachment 3754031


This is the ideal male body. You may not like it, but this is what peak performance looks like


----------



## Seven Costanza (Nov 1, 2022)

bot_for_hire said:


> The first one looks like a regular woman, the second one doesn't look like a woman at all. Are you trolling?



That's Jarmila Kratochvílová. Her world record in the women's 800 meters, set in 1983, still stands. And yeah, that's a doped physique.


----------

